
Jellyfish Wind Appliance: Plug-In Wind Power - fnid
http://www.clariantechnologies.com/main/page_plugin_wind_power.html
======
jacquesm
This kind of fraud has been around for more than a decade in one form or
another.

See 'windtree' and so on ( <http://www.otherpower.com/windtree.html> )

There are a lot of entities active in the small scale wind turbine segment
that promise the moon but deliver absolutely nothing. A vertical, low power
wind turbine seems like such a great idea that many people fall for it, but
the output figures do not justify the expense.

Go here <http://www.fieldlines.com/> and ask the people there what they think
of it.

Disclaimer: I have designed and built a 5 meter (16') turbine and even though
I'm not an expert I could talk to you about windmills for days :)

